# This is my response to gnex people 'feeling sorry for us'



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

I like my BIONIC, and I do not regret purchasing it one bit. It's dual core, 4G LTE, and a solid device.

The galaxy nexus doesn't even have a microsd slot. Seriously, wtf were they thinking?

We're going to get ICS. Just relax, we'll get it. It's not like samsung is going to be able to push an update out that opens up a sdslot. lollllll Call me old school, but I just don't like relying on the cloud all the time. The ability to pull out the microsd from my nikon DSLR, plug it into my bionic, upload my pics with google+ instant upload, all without having to turn off my bionic (by removing the battery). That's what does it for me.

I just got one of these bad boys along with a spare battery. Now I never have to be tied to a charger. Totally worth it.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005LFXBJ6

Modular capabilities (changable battery, memory card) are important features to me.

I'm an engineer / hacker. I'm not a tech blogger / journalist. My writing sucks, I guess it's because I don't use three paragraphs to explain something that can easily be said in one sentence.


----------



## Wessiide (Aug 11, 2011)

still have 32gb of storage in g nex.. and it works just like a SD (even referred to as sdcard/ in root explorer) anytime I transfer just plug phone to computer bam done deal. And the read write speeds are outstanding compared to my old fascinate with removable class 4 16gb card.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ROB281 (Oct 11, 2011)

Well played sir

Already have a gnex owner defending their phone

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

Wessiide said:


> still have 32gb of storage in g nex.. and it works just like a SD (even referred to as sdcard/ in root explorer) anytime I transfer just plug phone to computer bam done deal. And the read write speeds are outstanding compared to my old fascinate with removable class 4 16gb card.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Maybe you guys can get something like this. You can't compare the speeds of cheaper, slow class4 card to onboard memory. But it's not just about size & speed. Like I said, Modular Capabilities.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Lol this is the first I've heard that Gnex owners are attacking Bionic owners.

I dont get it. If someone likes the phone they have well that's great, no skin off my back if you prefer something different.

As for the SD card. Sure having a slot is convenient, but it does have 32 gigs of storage, so space isn't an issue. And you can get different batteries for the GNex, so not sure what they last part means.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

I can honestly careless if someone with another phone feels sorry for me having a Bionic. To each his own. I love my Bionic with my only cpl of ROM's to choose from. I'm not bothered the least that I'm unable to upgrade for another year and a half or so. If I was bothered its because the phone broke, and I have insurance for that, but it runs perfectly fine and does everything I absolutely want it to.


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Lol this is the first I've heard that Gnex owners are attacking Bionic owners.
> 
> I dont get it. If someone likes the phone they have well that's great, no skin off my back if you prefer something different.
> 
> As for the SD card. Sure having a slot is convenient, but it does have 32 gigs of storage, so space isn't an issue. And you can get different batteries for the GNex, so not sure what they last part means.


there's a handful of people coming in here posting 'later dudes i got a gnex' & 'why is the dev for this phone so dead' threads

I have 48 gigs of storage









my talk about the swappable battery is in response towards the razr not the gnex. sorry, i thought it but didn't type it


----------



## dan46n3 (Oct 16, 2011)

djr4x4 said:


> I can honestly careless ...


So you do, in fact, care.
Me, personally, I could not care less. That shows how very little I do care- it's so little that I couldn't have less "care" regarding the issue.

I had thought of selling my Bionic outright and jumping ship to a Rezound or GNex but I guess I'm just destined to stick it out with the Bionic and hold out hope that there will be big changes on the horizon. Then again, I got a Droid Eris right before it was phased out (within a few months of launch) so I guess I just got used to it and will just allow history to repeat itself. The Eris was well supported in the long run by Dev's so I am just holding out hope that things will eventually open-up for the Bionic and I can go back to crack-flashing on a regular basis.
In all honesty, I'm impressed with the very few ROM's that were developed for the Bionic and have been satisfied with the phone even more now that I've been rocking the 901 updates and Eclipse2.1.
There's not much, if anything else, I'd really change about the phone (other than being able to boot into CWR without the use of safestrap/bootstrap).


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I equate past bionic owners coming here and feeling sorry for us to calling a ex-girlfriend. Obviously they must harbour some regret or they would just move on.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

dan46n3 said:


> So you do, in fact, care.


No, I do not in fact care what others think of the Bionic. Its all in what matters to the person that owns it....


----------



## dan46n3 (Oct 16, 2011)

djr4x4 said:


> No, I do not in fact care what others think of the Bionic. Its all in what matters to the person that owns it....










I was just ribbing you on the "can honestly careless" (SIC) which implies you do care, whereas "I couldn't care less" implies you do care but it's so little that you couldn't have any less measurement of care.... I digress...


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I actually think the reason Nexus owners come here isn't because of the regret of leaving the Bionic behind. More likely its their hatred of Motorola and their blatant disregard for their customers. There's a new Motorola phone every 3 weeks. Making the one u just purchased obsolete. This is how I felt after I bought my Bionic. RAZR came out and no one cared about Bionic owners anymore. Now...here comes RAZR Maxx. Guess RAZR owners will know how I feel. Lol. And yes. I own a Nexus and A Bionic. Use them both everyday.


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't mind they are coming out with new devices at a rapid rate. That's just the result of how rapid our technology is. I'd rather them put out fresh products than them try to market stale ones.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Market is over saturated though. New phones once a month means less devs on a particular device. Which in my opinion means no good. Not only that. These new handsets aren't all that different. Bigger battery on the maxx...really?? Thats the only difference. I like the stance Moto and HTC have recently come out with. Backing down to just a few new premium devices a year.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

i would have a major problem with the nexus...Camera is shoddy compared to today's camera phones & idc if it can come with 32gb, i need 64gb to fit my music on my phone without compressing it...


----------



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ilovemybionic

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Tidbits (Aug 1, 2011)

crashercarlton said:


> i would have a major problem with the nexus...Camera is shoddy compared to today's camera phones & idc if it can come with 32gb, i need 64gb to fit my music on my phone without compressing it...


I don't have a problem with the camera or space. I don't care if someone likes Y phone over Z phone. Use what works for you and don't listen to what others say. They are always trying to validate what they purchased. The only thing that should matter is you and not what someone else says about what you bought. BE PROUD!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Camera on the Bionic is not that good either. My wife has the Iphone4S and man I love her camera, but the Iphone is just not for me.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> I actually think the reason Nexus owners come here isn't because of the regret of leaving the Bionic behind. More likely its their hatred of Motorola and their blatant disregard for their customers. There's a new Motorola phone every 3 weeks. Making the one u just purchased obsolete. This is how I felt after I bought my Bionic. RAZR came out and no one cared about Bionic owners anymore. Now...here comes RAZR Maxx. Guess RAZR owners will know how I feel. Lol. And yes. I own a Nexus and A Bionic. Use them both everyday.


Bad news on that they figured out razr and razr maxx have the same system version so its pretty much the same phone

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

It's all ilrelevant with the rate at which technology advances. Who really gives a damn. As far as I'm concerned if you have time to jump in another phones forum to troll users then more power to ya. I would however appreciate if the mods would police this a little better. You allow this to happen and then when users get hot about it you wanna come in and tell us to calm down. It's a blatant attack by gnex users whether it's obvious or not.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Bad news on that they figured out razr and razr maxx have the same system version so its pretty much the same phone
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


About the razr. Moto could have at least figured a way to have the razr max released with ICS.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

So, may I ask, why are we stooping to these levels? Android vs. iOS I can understand. Competition is to be expected. But Android vs. Android? This is fairly ridiculous. Borderline Holocaust if you ask me.We need to just suck it up and get along. One of the many benefits of our OS is the fact that we can move freely from device to device and share the same great benefits.

P.S.> I'm German.


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

darkstarsinner said:


> So, may I ask, why are we stooping to these levels? Android vs. iOS I can understand. Competition is to be expected. But Android vs. Android? This is fairly ridiculous. Borderline Holocaust if you ask me.We need to just suck it up and get along. One of the many benefits of our OS is the fact that we can move freely from device to device and share the same great benefits.
> 
> P.S.> I'm German.


+1 - This thread is just silly.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

I personally think both have their benefits and both have their flaws, what they need to do is make a phone based on the greatness of all that is out there and release it as a Google phone....o wait that's what the nexus was supposed yo be..lol o well better luck next time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tidbits (Aug 1, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> I personally think both have their benefits and both have their flaws, what they need to do is make a phone based on the greatness of all that is out there and release it as a Google phone....o wait that's what the nexus was supposed yo be..lol o well better luck next time
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I never saw the Nexus line supposed to have all the "greatness" out there. I take the Nexus as the bar setter. This is the minimum of what devices should have moving forward. If you buy a device with better/same specs than the Nexus and the Nexus gets an OS update there is NO EXCUSE for it not to get the update.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

ATBense said:


> I like my BIONIC, and I do not regret purchasing it one bit. It's dual core, 4G LTE, and a solid device.
> 
> The galaxy nexus doesn't even have a microsd slot. Seriously, wtf were they thinking?
> 
> ...


I'm a former Bionic owner who went to Galaxy Nexus and this is flamebait... Seriously the issue you claim I've never heard of. This isn't XDA and seriously man drama king? Be happy with your phone whatever it is... This thread should be on XDA...


----------



## njdroid (Nov 24, 2011)

question,, wont this whole thread/conversation be mute when the Moto brand is removed and Google releases their take over devices!!???


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I'm a former Bionic owner who went to Galaxy Nexus and this is flamebait... Seriously the issue you claim I've never heard of. This isn't XDA and seriously man drama king? Be happy with your phone whatever it is... This thread should be on XDA...


No it's not. But if you want to think so, then that's fine with me. I posted this because of the handful of posts that I found in this forum / it's children forums.

Sorry, I'm just pretty ecstatic about my bionic, because it's awesome. I'm not going to the other forums and making these posts.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

darkstarsinner said:


> So, may I ask, why are we stooping to these levels? Android vs. iOS I can understand. Competition is to be expected. But Android vs. Android? This is fairly ridiculous. Borderline Holocaust if you ask me.We need to just suck it up and get along. One of the many benefits of our OS is the fact that we can move freely from device to device and share the same great benefits.
> 
> P.S.> I'm German.


For real. Can we get back to "apple sucks?"
And the nexus is freaking amazing! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

zathus said:


> For real. Can we get back to "apple sucks?"
> And the nexus is freaking amazing!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That kind of comment is what seems to spark the issues that bionic owners have with nexus owners who come into the bionic forum just to say our phone sucks, but I half-way agree. How about meeting in the middle, "Apple sucks and Android is awesome".


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Apple sucks!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

